# iCal, ipod Touch et symchronisation



## Trudo (7 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans l'erreur mais on dirait qu'on ne peut pas synchroniser iCal avec le calendrier du ipod Touch. Même avec mon Sony Ericsson je peux symchroniser mon ical avec l'agenda via iSync. Je sais que iSynch fonctionne avec bluetooth mais il devrait au moins le faire par wi-fi pour avoir la même fonction avec le Touch. Deux produits Apple qui en offrent moins que Sony-Ericsson. Faut le faire. Il y a Mobileme mais s'est payant. Y a-t-il une autre solution que Mobileme ? iTunes je sais, mais ça prend un câble...

iMerci


----------



## DeepDark (7 Octobre 2008)

Trudo a dit:


> iTunes je sais, mais ça prend un câble...



Oui, c'est LA solution 

Le fait qu'on doive utiliser un câble pose problème?


----------



## Trudo (7 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Oui, c'est LA solution
> 
> Le fait qu'on doive utiliser un câble pose problème?



Oui ça me cause problème.  Presqu'un problème de conscience même . Un câble franchement. C'est ma plus grosse déception avec mon iPod Touch. Un téléphone portable bien basique peut se synchroniser avec ical sans câble. En plus il faut passer par un logiciel de musique pour synchroniser un agenda électronique. C'est presque aussi tordu que de passer par le menu démarrer pour éteindre son ordinateur...


----------



## DeepDark (7 Octobre 2008)

Trudo a dit:


> iTunes je sais, mais ça prend un câble...
> 
> Oui ça me cause problème.  Presqu'un problème de conscience même . Un câble franchement. C'est ma plus grosse déception avec mon iPod Touch. Un téléphone portable bien basique peut se synchroniser avec ical sans câble. En plus il faut passer par un logiciel de musique pour synchroniser un agenda électronique. C'est presque aussi tordu que de passer par le menu démarrer pour éteindre son ordinateur...


En fait c'est même plus logique. C'est dans la continuité de l'iPod. Tout est centralisé, plutôt que d'avoir des synchronisations à faire à plusieurs endroits...

Enfin je le vois comme ça en tout cas


----------



## nicolasf (7 Octobre 2008)

Il existe des solutions du même type que MobileMe je crois, mais je ne suis pas sûr que le jailbreak ne soit pas indispensable et/ou que ça soit aussi payant.

Si la synchronisation du carnet d'adresse et agenda est importante pour toi, considère les 79 euros nécessaires à MobileMe. Pour moi, ça n'est pas tant que ça au vu des services rendus. D'autant que ça ne sert pas qu'à ça (tu as MobileMe, iWeb facile, les galeries photos).


----------



## Trudo (8 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trouvé ça mais ça ne fonctionne pas avec le Touch 2G car pas sur le Appstore.

http://www.iphonetouch.fr/synchronisez-goo...rier-de-liphone

Il y a aussi cette méthode mais ça ne permet pas de synchroniser avec l'agenda du Touch.

http://www.nuevasync.com


----------



## FB78410 (8 Mars 2009)

bonsoir

votre discussion m'intéresse

mais comment synchroniser IPOD TOUCH et ICAL (j'ai relié l'ipod au mac avec un cable, mais çà ne donne rien)

merci


----------



## Lamar (8 Mars 2009)

Je crois qu'il y a des réglages dans iTunes. Va voir.


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mars 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Je crois qu'il y a des réglages dans iTunes. Va voir.


C'est exactement ça


----------



## Lamar (9 Mars 2009)

Merci (je ne peux pas te bouler pour l'instant, mais le coeur y est ).


----------

